# XP-G in Nitecore EX10



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 16, 2009)

My Nitecore EX10 GD had it's emitter swapped for an XP-G R5.
I figured I had to try it. After removing the GD emitter and the red anodized heatsink, an XP-G R5 was put in it's place. The XP-G is mounted on a 10mm board and thermal epoxied to the brass heatsink/driver housing.
The XP-G seems to focus just fine behind the GD reflector and has a larger hot-spot than the GD did.
I doubt I'll keep it in there, but my feelings might change after dark.
I'll likely put in in something else soon to drive it harder.:devil:








My EDC (since the day it became available) EX10 Q3-5A and the XP-G EX10






The beamshots are comparing my EDC EX10 that I modded with a XR-E Q3-5A and the XP-G modded EX10 GD. Beamshots taken at about 5' from the wall.


----------



## outersquare (Oct 16, 2009)

hmm XPG does not look much brighter than XRE

i may have to reconsider modding the E2DL..


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok...I pulled a ******* move....

I was using a very depleted primary 123 during the beamshots...

On a freshly charged RCR123, it is VERY nice!

It also doesn't get warm nearly as fast.

Now if I could only bump the current up a bit more, I'd be completely happy

I tried taking another beamshot but it just doesn't do it justice.

The mod is brighter but not by a ton...I do like the end result though.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice mod... So the XP-G runs cooler confirmed, GREAT. I have some XR-E Mods that run too hot and are too spot throwey for my liking. Do you think running the XP-G at 1.35A would be overkill in a small-ish host (slightly bigger than a 6P).


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 19, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> Do you think running the XP-G at 1.35A would be overkill in a small-ish host (slightly bigger than a 6P).


 



The most I have put to one on the XP-G's (so far) is 1A
I will know more later this week or early next week when another order with drivers gets to me. Hopefully with proper heatsinking they will do ok.
I wish I could be more help.


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 19, 2009)

I know my XP-G has been run at 1.2 A on a Jet II IBS, and it does get hot!


----------



## js-lots (Oct 19, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> Nice mod... So the XP-G runs cooler confirmed, GREAT. I have some XR-E Mods that run too hot and are too spot throwey for my liking. Do you think running the XP-G at 1.35A would be overkill in a small-ish host (slightly bigger than a 6P).



nailbender is running the xpg at 1.4A I believe, without issue on his drop ins.


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 21, 2009)

How long have you been EDCing the EX10 that has some wear on it?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 21, 2009)

Roberts30 said:


> How long have you been EDCing the EX10 that has some wear on it?


 



I had it on pre-order since it was released.:twothumbs
It has literally been on me everyday since it arrived in the mail.
I was suprised that it replaced my Surefire E1B that I EDCed for a while(another light that was EDCed since it became available) 
The Titanium body for pre-order over in the marketplace will replace this one. There is so much wear that when looking at it from the side you can see a depression from the wear. :naughty: Its served me well and never given me any problems. One of my best purchases to date!


EDIT: Looking at my order history the EX10 shipped to me on 7/2/08:thumbsup:


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 21, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I had it on pre-order since it was released.:twothumbs
> It has literally been on me everyday since it arrived in the mail.
> I was suprised that it replaced my Surefire E1B that I EDCed for a while(another light that was EDCed since it became available)
> The Titanium body for pre-order over in the marketplace will replace this one. There is so much wear that when looking at it from the side you can see a depression from the wear. :naughty: Its served me well and never given me any problems. One of my best purchases to date!
> ...


 Awesome! I just got my EX10 last Saturday, and have been having a problem with the brass ring inside the head.. It gets lodged to one side when switching, and messes up the entire switching process.. I hope 4sevens will make it right. Have you had this problem/or heard of it? But other than the switching problems because of the brass ring, I absolutly love the light :thumbsup:
Thanks


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 21, 2009)

Roberts30,

Try lubing it with some light oil in the area between the brass ring and the head and spinning it around a few times. This same problem happens VERY rarely on my EX10 GD and everytime I wipe it down and add a little lube and twist and it fixes it!
Give it a try so you don't have to send it back.
Let me know if it fixes it..:wave:
I have heard other have this problem and this trick seems to work ALMOST everytime.:twothumbs


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 21, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Roberts30,
> 
> Try lubing it with some light oil in the area between the brass ring and the head and spinning it around a few times. This same problem happens VERY rarely on my EX10 GD and everytime I wipe it down and add a little lube and twist and it fixes it!
> Give it a try so you don't have to send it back.
> ...


 Thanks for the good news... Would this happen to void the warranty though?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 21, 2009)

Roberts30 said:


> Thanks for the good news... Would this happen to void the warranty though?


 


I HIGHLY doubt it.:thumbsup:

About 99% sure it wouldn't and almost positive it will fix the sticky ring problem.

Try it, I'm sure thats what 4Sevens would suggest.


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 21, 2009)

lovecpf It worked!! Thanks Dafab!lovecpf


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 22, 2009)

Roberts30 said:


> lovecpf It worked!! Thanks Dafab!lovecpf


 


NICE!! 
Thats what I like to hear!:thumbsup:

ENJOY!:wave:


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2009)

How was the throw on this mod? Did you shim the star or adjust the reflector?

Have you tried the Cree model reflector? How about an XP-E? I'm looking at getting a nuetral XP-E into my D10s and would like to see what kind of beam pattern I can get.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 26, 2009)

gunga said:


> How was the throw on this mod? Did you shim the star or adjust the reflector?
> 
> Have you tried the Cree model reflector? How about an XP-E? I'm looking at getting a nuetral XP-E into my D10s and would like to see what kind of beam pattern I can get.


 


The throw is nice, about the same as before but with a little bigger hot-spot and a bit brighter.

I will try the cree reflector later tonight. No shim was used and no modification to the reflector.

I'll report back later with my finding using the cree reflector.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2009)

Cool thanks!

I may get anotehr EX10 just for modding even though I really don't need one...

:devil:


----------



## gunga (Dec 9, 2009)

Did you ever end up trying the cree reflector Defab?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 12, 2009)

bump.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jan 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if the pink wire is the (+) end or the (-)?


----------



## gunga (Jan 16, 2010)

Pink is +ve, white is -ve.

I endedup adding a thing plastic shim on my Cree EX10 to get proper focus when using XP-E. I have not tried XP-G because I am going for neutrqal tints only.


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 7, 2010)

I've heard there's a way to do that. I think DarkZero was doing that mod. Sounded like an SMD resistor mod.


DaFABRICATA said:


> ...
> 
> Now if I could only bump the current up a bit more, I'd be completely happy
> ...


----------



## louie (Nov 11, 2012)

gunga said:


> Pink is +ve, white is -ve.
> 
> I endedup adding a thing plastic shim on my Cree EX10 to get proper focus when using XP-E. I have not tried XP-G because I am going for neutrqal tints only.



Digging up this old thread - I just installed a hi CRI XP-G in my EX-10 replacing a GDP, and find that the wire color code seems the opposite on mine. That is, I can use the diode test mode in my Fluke on the LED and it lights up dimly with red lead on + and black on -. To make it work on my EX-10, white goes on +. I didn't bother to check until it didn't work. I feared I may have burned up something, but reversing it works. However, I find that the light shuts off within a minute at highest output. Anything less and it seems OK. Doesn't feel very hot. Perhaps it's the AW RCR123? This never happened with the GDP.

Update: early shutdown seems to be the driver shutting down due to old, tired AW cells. I went to my much newer AW cells and no shutdown.


----------

